# Transformar señal senoidal en pulso cuadrado



## carlos241984 (Oct 6, 2008)

hola quiero pasar una señal senoidal en un pulso cuadrado, he pensado en poner un buffer, obtendria la salida como un pulso?, gracias, y saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 7, 2008)

Hola.
Prueba este circuito.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## gabriell (Oct 7, 2008)

un operacional en lazo abierto


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 7, 2008)

gabriell dijo:
			
		

> un operacional en lazo abierto



Tambien conocido como comparador...


----------



## carlos241984 (Oct 8, 2008)

ok, thanks


----------



## gabriell (Oct 8, 2008)

lo corrigo a mi amigo chico , comparador solo puede ser digital si estamos hablando de analogica pongamos operacional a lazo a abierto o tambien conocido como amplificador operacional en modo comparador.-
Aunque no lo creas despues de 20 años de electronica y dictar clases esas confuciones se dan sobre todos en aprendices .-
Un abrazo


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 8, 2008)

Hola.
Si vas a usar un operacional, por ejemplo el 741, pon una resistencia de entrada de 1M la pata 3, y ten presente que el nivel 0 será de 1.8V aprox. 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 8, 2008)

gabriell dijo:
			
		

> lo corrigo a mi amigo chico , comparador solo puede ser digital si estamos hablando de analogica pongamos operacional a lazo a abierto o tambien conocido como amplificador operacional en modo comparador.-
> Aunque no lo creas despues de 20 años de electronica y dictar clases esas confuciones se dan sobre todos en aprendices .-
> Un abrazo



  ups... de eso no me acordaba...


----------



## carlos241984 (Oct 13, 2008)

OK, gracias a todos, felicitaciones


----------



## albenis39 (Ene 22, 2010)

saludos a todos.. hermano si tienes el diseño por favor publicalo seria de mucha ayuda para mi...¡¡


----------



## pedropeter (Ene 23, 2010)

tambien se podria hacer con un optoacoplador (moc3011)


----------



## Palvulito (Ago 24, 2010)

¿Como puedo hacer un tren de pulsos que este sincronisado con un voltaje sinusoidal de 120vrms y 60 Hz, de forma que cuando haya el maximo de voltaje la amplitud de la señal sinusoidal, el pulso debe ser 3v con una duracion de 100useg?


----------

